# Audio Sample Rate Greyed Out?



## xBiLLiaMx (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi there, 

I'm using 25.0.7 and when streaming with my Elgato HD60s at certain times throughout the broadcast audio will discontinue capturing. Video continues to capture without an issue.  Elgato does stress to change the audio sample rate from 44.1 to 48 otherwise anomalies in the broadcast can occur (stutters, drops, latency, etc.).  My issue is I cannot change the sample rate.  The option is greyed out completely. I'm not broadcasting or recording at the time of this screenshot. Thoughts? I'd also like to edit my resolution but the same issue occurs.


----------



## xBiLLiaMx (Jun 26, 2020)

So we got NOTHIN?


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jun 29, 2020)

If you are using Virtual Camera or NDI, disable them in order to change your settings


----------



## Magnitude_PK (Sep 7, 2020)

I didn't have to disable ndi. I am running it for my audio to the second pc, but I went into my windows sound settings > app preferences >  then changed the literal audio device for the OBS application and restarted the application, it immediately worked.


----------

